# Allegorical Aviation Pictures



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 14, 2007)

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17






*SAVY?*


18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25





26





27





28





29





30 Math Problem: * 3 x 3 + 5 x 20 *

31






32


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 14, 2007)

33





34






35





36





37





38





39





40





41





42





43





44





45





46





47





48





49





50





51





52





53





54 *What aircraft starts with an M and rymes with Mug?*

55


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 15, 2007)

I was a bit crazy yesterday afternoon, I think.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2007)

Shots of Cabo Wabo are NOT recommended prior to posting...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 15, 2007)

WTF? A bit into your cups there Welch? Or just tweaking over the weekend...


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 15, 2007)

1. Lightning
2. Mustang
3. Viper (F-16)
4. ???
5. ??? Don't know birds
6. Brewster Buffalo
7. Flying Tiger
8. Panavia Tornado
9. ???
10. Yak
11. Phantom
12. Sopwith
13. Firefly
14. No idea what that thing is
15. Zero
16. ???
17. Tempest
18. Ryan Fireball??
19. ???
20. Fighting falcon?
21. Marlin
22. ???
23. Cessna Bird Dog?
24. PBY
25. ???
26. Sabre
27. Mohawk? (pardon ignorance of native americans)
28. Mossie
29. B-24
30. Math... don't know
31. Huh?
32. Albatross
33. Hurricane
34. Peashooter
35. ???
36. ???
37. don't know what that is!
38. p-61
39. More mustangs?
40. ???
41. Any plane with a gun
42. Tupolev
43. ???
44. Uh, boat of some sort it seems...
45. Tom Cruise has a two seater P-51 called this
46. ???
47. A-10
48. Beaufighter i guess
49. Oscar
50. Is that a dodge stratus?
51. ???


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 16, 2007)

Doing good Aggie. 

To tell the truth, some of the pictures can mean more than one thing, and more than I had always intended! 

Hint: For anybody that is really stumped, you can always right click the picture, go to properties, and see the name of the picture. It might help.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 16, 2007)

56





57





58





59





60





61





62





63





64





65





66





67





68





69





70





71





72





73





74





75


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 16, 2007)

76





77





78





79





80





81





82





83





84





85





86





87





88





89





90





91





92





93





94





95





96





97





98





99





100





101





102





103





104





105





106





107





108





109





110





111





112


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 20, 2007)

These are much harder than the last ones!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2007)

The second post id hell and some of the pics didn't come up on my PC. Probably a bug on my end. Try to fill in the blanks from Aggie:

4. Flying Fortress
5. Kingfisher? (I see its 87, might be wrong)
16. Milk Run?
19. Manchester / Lancaster?
20. Marlin good, I thought Swordfish
40. A Frank!
44. Sampan?

64. Gruman Duck although I think its the Grey Goose.
68. Sopwith Pup
71. Wasp as in P&W?
72. Wildcat
77. Hercules
78. Lancer?
80. Sabre


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 25, 2007)

Whoo. Picture 4 bugged me.

I even got a differant picture of Neuschwanstein to get my point across. I think it helps. 

Sorry if some of the pictures don't upload. Most of them work for me, but they all are just scrambled from all over the internet so things change. 

I want everybody to please, please, use their imagination in picture 46. And well, everything else.......



> Wasp as in P&W?



I need to remember my engines! 

But I'll add another wasp picture.

And something new.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 13, 2007)

114





115





116





117





118


----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2007)

ahhhhhh, more pics! Its taking my Sperry/Rand Univac 100 five hours just to download whats up already!  Haven't cracked any new ones but I'll keep trying.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 14, 2007)

Sorry about that. Maybe I'll try some smaller pictures.

Does it really take 5 hours?


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2007)

nah, just me being stoopid. It does take a bit for the pics to load but I think thats this abcient PC I have. Still tryin to figure them pics.


----------

